# Anyone made a backplate for a D1-4 Chuck?



## HMF (Jun 13, 2011)

Hi guys,

I need to make a custom backplate for a 6" D1-4 chuck (that I bought from Tools4cheap.net).

How would I make a backplate to fit my spindle, and what would I make it of?


Thanks!


Nelson


----------



## Pacer (Jun 13, 2011)

Yeah, I can see the pins being the glitch in a homemade back plate --- wait, clarify what you are doing - did the chuck you got come with a D1-4 plate and you wanna make another type, or came with no plate and you wanna make a D1-4?
Anyway, the pins will probably be about the same cost as a new D1-4 Chinese plate, pins included.


----------



## HMF (Jun 13, 2011)

I'm talking about the entire adapter plate to fit to a chuck that did not have an integrated or separate D1-4 backplate, that I bought to make a backplate for so I could use it on my D 1-4 lathe.

Thanks,


Nelson


----------



## Tenn (Jul 30, 2011)

pics Dave pics won't believe it 'til we see it.


----------



## Tenn (Jul 30, 2011)

Awesome and well done !!!


----------



## Powerpooche (Jul 30, 2011)

You can get the spindle nose DIM'S here: http://shopswarf.orconhosting.net.nz/sindex.html

P.O.


----------



## British Steel (Aug 5, 2011)

Time for me to chip in re fixing/adjusting the studs in the backplate - the commercial studs have a milled longitudinal slot into which the head of a socket-head capscrew fits to stop rotation, the SHCS fitting into a counterbored &amp; threaded hole alongside the stud fixing hole (a bit like a "french key") - in a pinch a grubscrew might do?

The studs need to be adjustable 1 turn at a time so that when the chuck/backplate is pulled tight against the spindle nose (and the tapered register) the cam is in the 90-180* rotation area (from the free position) so the cam stays engaged - then the "keeper" screw is fitted. If the cam turns more than 180* it goes "over centre" and can loosen when you think you're tightening it... A little side-to-side play on the studs is OK (and makes it easier to fit the chuck).

DIN (European) bayonet fixings adjust up in much the same way, and have the same register, PCD and stud dimensions 

Dave H.
(who has to fit and adjust quite a few sets of camlocks a week at work - new chucks on import lathes!)


----------

